# Μεσαίωνας εν συγκρ. με Middle Ages?



## shawnee

Έχω γράψει «κατά τη διάρκεια των Μεσαιώνων» όπως έχω συνηθίσει απο το αγγλικό Middle Ages, αλλά βλέπω στο wiki ότι στα ελληνικά δεν γράφεται στο πληθυντικό. Μπορείτε να μου το βεβαιώσετε παρακαλώ. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια περίπτωση που παίρνει πληθυντικό;


----------



## cougr

Hi shawnee, I had been taught that the term «ο Μεσαίωνας» only exists in the singular form and where it is used in plural form (and it most certainly does on a big scale) it is wrong. Hence I believe that the correct way of expressing «κατά τη διάρκεια των Μεσαιώνων»  would be «κατά τη διάρκεια του Μεσαίωνα».


----------



## shawnee

Ok cougr. Looks like a number of changes about to be made to my text. Many thanks again.


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> Έχω γράψει «κατά τη διάρκεια των Μεσαιώνων» όπως έχω συνηθίσει απο το αγγλικό middle ages, αλλά βλέπω στο wiki ότι στα ελληνικά δεν γράφεται στο πληθυντικό. Μπορείτε να μου το βεβαιώσετε παρακαλώ. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια περίπτωση που παίρνει πληθυντικό;


 

Ο μεσαίωνας είναι αναφορά σε μία περίοδο , ένα υποσύνολο ετών που κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι και  μοναδικό στην ανθρώπινη  ιστορία. Άρα  όπως λέμε το σύνολο – τα σύνολα , το δοχείο – τα δοχεία, ο αιών – οι αιώνες , ο μεσαίων – οι  μεσαίωνες , το ολοκαύτωμα τα ολοκαυτώματα, ο θεός – οι θεοί  κλπ., {τίποτα νομίζω δεν αρκείται σε μονό αριθμό } . 
  Δεν βρίσκετε καταλληλότερο το .. 
  < Κατά τη διάρκεια των μεσαιωνικών χρόνων > ?


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Ο μεσαίωνας είναι αναφορά σε μία περίοδο , ένα υποσύνολο ετών που κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι και  μοναδικό στην ανθρώπινη  ιστορία. Άρα  όπως λέμε το σύνολο – τα σύνολα , το δοχείο – τα δοχεία, ο αιών – οι αιώνες , ο μεσαίων – οι  μεσαίωνες , το ολοκαύτωμα τα ολοκαυτώματα, ο θεός – οι θεοί  κλπ., {τίποτα νομίζω δεν αρκείται σε μονό αριθμό } .
> Δεν βρίσκετε καταλληλότερο το ..
> < Κατά τη διάρκεια των μεσαιωνικών χρόνων > ?


O Μεσαίωνας είναι μία συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδος. Η λέξη Μεσαίωνας έχει ένα μοναδικό αντικείμενο αναφοράς το οποίο είναι η συγκεκριμένη περίοδος, η οποία στα Αγγλικά δηλώνεται με την φράση Middle Ages. Οπότε η φράση "κατά τη διάρκεια του Μεσαίωνα" είναι η σωστή φράση, ενώ το "κατά τη διάρκεια των Μεσαιώνων" είναι λάθος (anglicism  ) . Το "κατά τη διάρκεια των μεσαιωνικών χρόνων" είναι φυσικά μία αποδεκτή εναλλακτική έκφραση, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προτιμάται σε σχέση με το "κατα τη διάρκεια του Μεσαίωνα".

Τώρα για τον πληθυντικό του Μεσαίωνα, μια κυριολεκτική χρήση προφανώς και αποκλείεται (όπως δεν μπορείς να πεις "οι Μεσοπόλεμοι", "οι εποχές του Χαλκού", "οι Μεσοζωικές περίοδοι"). Επειδή όμως ο Μεσαίωνας ως περίοδος έχει κάποια πολύ συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά, μπορούμε να δεχτούμε μια μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης, στην οποία περίπτωση μπορεί να πάρει και πληθυντικό όπως πχ. "ο σκοταδισμός είναι στο αίμα μας, γιάυτό μπορεί να υπάρξουν κι άλλοι Μεσαίωνες". Η χρήση αυτή, όμως, πρέπει να νοείται ως μετωνυμική/μεταφορική χρήση ενός ονόματος, ανάλογη με χρήσεις όπως "Σε ένα πόλεμο ποτέ δε λείπουν οι Εφιάλτες", "Για την κρίση φταίνε οι Κοσκοτάδες" κλπ.


----------



## shawnee

Ωραία η πρόταση Σύναστρε, και ακούγεται καλά σε’μενα, άραγε όμως κατά πόσο συνηθίζεται στα ελληνικά γράμματα;

Edit, I had not seen eliest 5's post when posting, for which I am as much obliged as I am enlightened.


----------



## Cynastros

Θα ήταν αστείο  να διαφωνήσω μαζί σας , ιδιαίτερα στις ‘’ εποχές του χαλκού ‘’,  εννοείται ότι , απαντούσα στο θέμα  πληθυντικού αριθμού.  Η τελική  μου πρόταση ήταν , ‘’μεσαιωνικών  χρόνων’’.    
Ο μεσαίωνας όμως είναι μια γενικότατη περίοδος , δεν υπάρχει γι αυτόν ημερομηνία έναρξης και λήξης του , είναι στο περίπου...  αλλά για ποιόν μεσαίωνα μιλάμε? είναι ο μεσαίωνας των Ευρωπαίων,  ή  είναι ο μεσαίωνας που βαθύτατα έζησε ο Ελληνισμός? Αρχίζει την εποχή  της κατάκτησης από τους Ρωμαίους ή από την εποχή των Βυζαντινών?
 Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, ο μεσαίωνας αρχίζει με την επιβολή του χριστιανισμού , σε ολόκληρο τον αρχαίο κόσμο     [Ρωμαϊκή  επικράτεια  ]
   , με διατάγματα του ρωμαίου αυτοκρ. Κωνσταντίνου [εξ ού και η αγιοποίηση του απο την χριστιανική εκκλησία ]. 
Αυτός είναι ο αληθινός μεσαίωνας   και ευθύνεται για την οπισθοδρόμιση της ανθρωπότητας ολόκληρης,  φέρνοντας στο προσκήνιο νοσηρότατες αντιλήψεις, και που αμείλικτα δίωξε το Ελληνικό πνεύμα  [ και πάσα σάρκα ] ,  τελειώνει δε με την   επ  – Αναγέννηση  αυτού του πνεύματος ζωής και ελευθερίας σε όλες τις μορφές λόγου και τέχνης .    

Αυτά ίσως να σκεπτόμουν  όταν έγραψα για μεσαίωνες .


----------



## cougr

Cynastros said:


> {τίποτα νομίζω δεν αρκείται σε μονό αριθμό}



Μερικά παραδείγματα: ο Ζευς, η γη, η νεότης κοκ



Cynastros said:


> Δεν βρίσκετε καταλληλότερο το ..
> < Κατά τη διάρκεια των μεσαιωνικών χρόνων > ?



μεσαιωνικών χρόνων = medieval times

Μεσαίωνας (ουσιαστικό με κεφαλαίο Μ, κλίνεται μόνο στο ενικό) = Middle Ages


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Μερικά παραδείγματα: ο Ζευς, η γη, η νεότης κοκ
> 
> 
> 
> μεσαιωνικών χρόνων = medieval times
> 
> Μεσαίωνας (ουσιαστικό με κεφαλαίο Μ, κλίνεται μόνο στο ενικό) = Middle Ages


    Για την αγγλική εκδοχή του μεσαίωνα  με κεφαλαίο  < Middle > δεν έχω να πώ , το Age <s> όμως δεν είναι πληθυντικός ?
Επίσης για το ..ο  Ζεύς , του Διός , δεν γνωρίζω ιδιαίτερα , ξέρω όμως ότι τα ονόματα των θεών δεν τα έπαιρναν οι άνθρωποι, παρα μόνο ως μέρος ενός συνθέτου π.χ. Ζήνων , Διόδωρος , Απολλώνιος, Αθήναιος  κλπ. Διότι διαφορετικά αυτό θα αποτελούσε ύβρη που επισείρει την τιμωρία.
¨Οσον αφορά  τους θνητούς και τα ονόματα τους , υπήρχε ο πληθυντικός και αυτό φαίνεται σε κάποια  κείμενα . 
.. ούδ ‘ αν  μυρίοι  Πλάτωνες ή Πυθαγόραι λέγωσιν ..
..και άλλα όσα Μέλισσοί  τε και Παρμενίδαι εναντιούμενοι..
  Για  τη γή  … Πεδίοις  δε και  γαίας παρεικάζει.. 
  ..ετίθεντο  των  μεσογαίων  τοις  Ρωμαίοις …
  ..ός  Ουλυμπόνδ ΄  έβα  ,  γαίας τε  πάσας …
Για   το  νέος  ή .. η  νεότης , την ρίζα  ίσως θα πρέπει να την ψάξουμε  στο .. νεοσσός ή νεοττός και  νεοττιαίς. 
[αν χρειαστεί θα επανέλθουμε , έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον ].


----------



## tasfos

Κατά την άποψή μου οι Μεσαίωνες θα μπορούσαν να είναι δυο. Ο ένας ο γνωστός που αναφέρεται στην μ.χ. εποχή και ο δεύτερος κάτι αντίστοιχο του πρώτου στην π.χ. εποχή. Ξέρω τραβηγμένο αλλά, αλλά όχι άτοπο. Ασφαλώς επικρατεί ως Μεσαίωνας να αποκαλείται συγκεκριμένη εποχή στην μ.χ. εποχή, αντίστοιχη του Middle Ages


----------

